
A Step-by-Step Guide to Name Your Product - unstatusthequo
https://www.nickkolenda.com/brand-names/
======
unstatusthequo
In this massive guide, you'll learn how to construct a brand name that simply
"feels right" for your product or business.

Pretty comprehensive and in-depth.

